# is "sexting" cheating?



## hurtarmywife (Apr 26, 2010)

My husband has been "sexting" with other women. He sends them pics of his penis and vids of himself "getting off". He will talk dirty with them online while masturbating... I consider this to be cheating, am I wrong?


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

YES!!!!!


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes


----------



## showtime (Mar 18, 2010)

No doubt about it!!! That is cheating for sure!! I imagine that is the same "drug like fix" as an affair!!


----------



## chuckles (May 2, 2010)

No you're not wrong. Not to mention I'm pretty confident he's doing more than "sexting;" and if not, it's not far off. "Sexting" is where it starts.


----------



## Misswhonew32 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes so stop before you get caught sext with your man and bring the heat back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jitterbug (Feb 13, 2010)

Absolutely!!!In your shoes, I would point blank ask my H how he would feel about you engaging in similar exchanges with another man (or, men......)


----------



## nappilymarried (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes it is cheating, and no you are not wrong. My husband was sexting for years before i found out. I believe that he still doesnt think he did wrong because he says he didnt pysically cheat. I dont know if he did or not but. I was hurt still the same.i do know he cheated while we were dating.( I just found that out) Plus he still keeps in contact with one of the women he was sexting with. From what it seems, she's an old friend with benefits, who is also a dominatrix. We are now seperated because of all the lies and deception. And i doubt there will be any reconciliation.


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

Holy ****! Whether he is officially cheating or not he needs that thing cut off if he can't keep it in his pants. Dirty talk is bad enough but sending pics and vids is really way over the line in my book.


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

It is indeed cheating. And you need to tell him to cut it out.


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

YEP~


----------



## Aero (May 10, 2010)

Yes


----------

